# ka24e rebuild kits



## d. foster (Sep 14, 2006)

i need some help finding a rebuild kit for my ka24e engine. can someone tell me where to look?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ka24e rebuild kit - Google Search


----------

